# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Pershendetje !

## Help_Desk

Pershendetje, me qe pashe qe ishin hapur tema per njerez ne kerkim , edhe une doja te gjeja ca daja te nenes time qe kane emigruar ne Amerike nga Stambolli para 
40 viteshe me teper, dua te me ndihmoje ndonje nqs do kete mundesi . flm

----------


## kthetrat

> Pershendetje, me qe pashe qe ishin hapur tema per njerez ne kerkim , edhe une doja te gjeja ca daja te nenes time qe kane emigruar ne Amerike nga Stambolli para 
> 40 viteshe me teper, dua te me ndihmoje ndonje nqs do kete mundesi . flm


e si ti kerkojme keta daja me c far emri, apo dajat  nga stambolli  a kan emra keta  ?

----------

